# 8 month old, underweight?



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey everyone, I was feeding Tikka Fromms LBP but recently changed her to Nutram LBP (It's a little cheaper and I haven't found anything negative about it online. Asked the store clerk but she didn't know much other than it's Canadian made). I feed her about 4-5 cups of food and she is fed twice a day. She eats all her food at feeding time, but doesn't act overly hungry, though she will try and eat my other dogs food from time to time (He is free fed because he eats literally one kibble at a time). We live on 10.5 acres and she gets lots of outside time running around and playing. I was just wondering if she seems underweight? She is currently 68 lbs and roughly 23.5" - 24" tall. She hasn't seemed to gain any weight over the last few weeks either.. Is that normal? Pics attached.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's so hard to tell with sables in pictures but she looks fine to me. Lean. But that's ok. You don't want added stress on growing joints.


----------



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> It's so hard to tell with sables in pictures but she looks fine to me. Lean. But that's ok. You don't want added stress on growing joints.


Thanks for the response. I figured she was okay but when I took the pictures she just seemed maybe too thin. I just get a little worried because she was roughly 38lbs @ 3 mos., 45lbs @ 4 mos., [email protected] mos. Now she is 68lbs but hasn't really gained any weight in the last few weeks, like I said. From what I'm reading I figured she would be done filling out and growing around 2 years so I was just concerned about a decline in weight gain. Is the filling out a really slow process? I definitely want to avoid adding any unnecessary extra weight when she is still so young.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

lol, it's absolutely a slow process... complete with plateaus and weight isn't the sole indicator of filling out - sometimes it's merely a shift in where or how they carry their weight. some lines also mature (physically) slower than others. she's pretty large/solid in the bone department... if she were finer boned she might look more proportionate. but imo she's fine, I wouldn't change a thing. at the rate puppies grow, by 2 she'd be over 200lbs.


----------



## Jc Marie (May 2, 2015)

My girl is 17months 26" high and was 64lbs a couple of months back we went vets coz I was slightly worried aswell, she is a little on lean side but they weren't overly worried. She's my first gsd and my other dogs a lab so competely different shape/size. They told me to come in vets for weight check every month or so. We've been back in this weekend an she's now 68lbs. So she's put on a little. They pleased she's put on some but assured me it's better to be leaner on her joints especially with her height. An honestly despite her age she still hasn't started filling out, so try not to worry too much. She looks beautiful, mine is longhaired so even if I put pics you won't be able to see how slim she actually is


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

68# for an 8 month old working line female is a good size.  They level off on weight and growth about 8-10 months. She might add another 5# up to 2 but from the sounds of it, she must have grown like a weed up until now and then stopped. My male stopped at about 10 months.


----------



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

Fodder said:


> lol, it's absolutely a slow process... complete with plateaus and weight isn't the sole indicator of filling out - sometimes it's merely a shift in where or how they carry their weight. some lines also mature (physically) slower than others. she's pretty large/solid in the bone department... if she were finer boned she might look more proportionate. but imo she's fine, I wouldn't change a thing. at the rate puppies grow, by 2 she'd be over 200lbs.


Haha, fair enough. Now I feel a little dumb for asking.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

no, it's a legitimate question and worth posting the photos. for MANY folks she would be too thin but MANY folks also have gsd who are overweight...and don't take into account a dogs age, lines, or individual build. if ribs and hip bones aren't protruding and coat & energy are both good... I let my dogs be as thin as they want to be. for the record, one of my males is 24.5" and just 60lbs... you're gonna have a big girl in a couple years! don't rush it


----------



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

Fodder said:


> no, it's a legitimate question and worth posting the photos. for MANY folks she would be too thin but MANY folks also have gsd who are overweight...and don't take into account a dogs age, lines, or individual build. if ribs and hip bones aren't protruding and coat & energy are both good... I let my dogs be as thin as they want to be. for the record, one of my males is 24.5" and just 60lbs... you're gonna have a big girl in a couple years! don't rush it


Thanks so much for the input! I'm excited for the couple years to come, I just can't wait till she starts to fills out and looks more like a "dog."


----------

